# 4x4 Golf Cart or 4 Wheeler



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I have been debating on whats best for deer hunting. A 4x4 golf cart or a 4 wheeler. I would like to buy one when I get my truck paid off but cant decide what would be better. Does anyone have experience with both, I have hunted with four wheelers but never a cart. What is the upside and down side of the golf cart.


----------



## NICHOLAS (Oct 18, 2007)

We use a both a 2wd cart and a 4 wheeler. Both have thier advantages/disadvantages. The cart is great for easing around and really sneaking into an area. I have seen a ton of deer while riding it, and had oppurtunities to shoot bucks from it. They simply do not hear it coming. The disadvantages of a cart would be they are bigger and harder to get into tight places and are not as fast as a 4 wheeler. Depending on where you hunt those might not be disadvantages at all. The only time I use a 4 wheeler anymore is to get somewhere quick and to get into tight spots to retrieve a kill.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

I have a 2wd Ezgo with a upgraded motor and controller on it that I built last summer. It will go almost anywhere my 4whlr will. A 4whlr is a little mobile and get get to a spot or two more than a cart just from a torque aspect. Saying that there are very few spots I haven't been able to get my cart to. It has amazed me several times. I will trade the quietness of my cart for the spot or two I can't get to on itevery day of the week. I've had 3 200lbs guys and a 185+lb deer on the back and toted all of us for 3/4 a mile coming out of the woods last year like it was nothing. The only disadvantage is when you get them stuck they aren't as easy to get out due to the weight...it's not impossible but it is more difficult. I to have rolled up on deer and turkey without them having a clue I was coming. Btw my cart will run 27mph on flat ground and I've had it GPS'd at 42 going down a hill...I don't recommend that though. 

If you decide to get a cart I recommend getting a stock cart and fixing it up yourself. You can get way more upgrades for a lot less money and the mods are not that difficult to do. Just have to know how to work a wrench and a floor jack. Let me know and I'll tell you what I did to mine. 

Here's mine. I've added a rear rack since the pic. This use to be a stock white cart...didn't even run whenI got it. Stripped it to the frame and put it back together with a 6" lift and 22" tires. Steen Motor and 400amp Altrax Controller. The other cart is my 1st project cart.


----------



## HeartofDixie (Oct 3, 2007)

Here is ours. If you can get your hands on one, then this is definitely what I recommend.










Now this is not the actual picture of ours, but its exactlythe same asmine. We put a 4" lift on it and some mud grip tires. Also, we put a bench seat along the back of the cab for extra passengers. The steering wheel is on the right side (opposite than normal), which makes it pretty fun to drive. Its a 5 speed standard transmission and does about 35-40 on asphalt. VERY quiet!!! I've rode right up to food plots, and the deer didn't hear me comin. The sides on the bed fold down, so deer are easily loaded...I loaded a big buck by myself last year. The best part...it has a HEATER! You don't have freeze your face and hands off on a cold winter morning like you would on 4wheeler or open cart.

Good luck with your selection. I just wanted to give you another option to think about.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll agree whole heartedly with grassflatsfisher....I have a club car jacked up in 2 wheel drive....Mine is "almost" stock and will go where I want to....The club cars are relatively light too because of an aluminum frame, and several times when STUCK I can rock it or lift it up while someone puts something under a drive tire. They are easy to pull out if need be also. If you wanna spend some change go with a bad boy buggy, or there is another manufacturer making a 4 wheel drive cart now (can't remember the name). A wheel drive might surprise ya and if you get a 4 seater, make sure you get the 2 in 1 seat for the back so it can fold down flat to make a utility bed. Good luck in your choice....:letsdrink


----------



## AUradar (Oct 1, 2007)

those carts are awesome. My parents have one and all they really did was a small lift with a bit larger tires. I'm amazed at how well it works in the woods. I like it because its easy to haul corn out and take the family with you. there's a reason they are so popular, and it ain't because they are cheap.

That said, I think the main question would be your application. Do you need a 4x4 or a true all terian vechile? Are you going to need a plow or something to pull behind? If you are mainly just riding to and from on trails, the cart is the way to go. If you need more of a work horse you might consider a 4 wheeler.


----------



## beulahboy (Oct 4, 2007)

THere is a little truckster similar to the one Heart mentioned sitting on South Spencer Field Road in Pace right now, fully camo'd.

Those are some BAD boys!!


----------



## whitetailwarrior (May 10, 2008)

sounds like i need to go to harbor freight and look around need a rack for my 4 wheeler may be able to convert that rack a lil smaller to fit


----------

